
Codeology: visualization of GitHub projects - ingve
http://codeology.braintreepayments.com/
======
ytjohn
For those that like things like this, check out
[http://gource.io/](http://gource.io/) \- it's desktop only, but produces
awesome visualizations. It works by going through your git history and
essentially shows programmers buzzing around the code and updating files. It
can do generic avatars, or even download their gravatar if they have one.

A lot of videos online, but two great ones are:

* The History of Python [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRjTyRly5WA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRjTyRly5WA) * 800+ days of Minecraft in 8 minutes [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRjTyRly5WA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRjTyRly5WA)

~~~
ytjohn
The other two videos are a bit crowded showing filenames. You can filter that
out. The evolution of linux takes a different approach and filters out the
filenames so you can see the people involved

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrmnlP9oaQ4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrmnlP9oaQ4)

------
andrenotgiant
This must have been a cool project to work on. It's nice that Paypal marketing
is willing to put money into something like this over Ads, I'm sure it will
generate some good links and "Awareness" amongst developers for Braintree
Payments.

~~~
mapleoin
> marketing is willing to put money into something like this over Ads

Not exactly. I'm sure this cost a few orders of magnitudes less than e.g.
plastering London with posters written in white on black monospace.

------
jmakov
No workee. "Enter anyway" no workee. Version 48.0.2564.116 (64-bit),
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Linux Mint 17.3 Rosa"

~~~
DoubleMalt
Same here. Chromium Version 48.0.2564.82 Built on Ubuntu 14.04, running on
LinuxMint 17.3 (64-bit)

~~~
fernandotakai
same, but with firefox 44.0.2 on archlinux. probably having linux specific
problems :/

~~~
marpi
Can you try now?
[http://codeology.braintreepayments.com/](http://codeology.braintreepayments.com/)

------
tshadwell
So I typed my name and clicked one of my repos and I have a small green
butterfly model to view at low resolution, and I can read the description I
can read on github. If I click on it or attempt to interact with it in any
way, it's deselected... what exactly am I looking at?

------
skewart
I really like things like this, and Codeology seems nicely done. I just wish
the forms created gave a bit more meaningful insight into the project -
perhaps communicating something about commit history, project structure,
contributor network, or comments.

------
daveguy
Cool visualizations ... A few comments / suggestions:

1) running the landing page in the background caused a lot of CPU churn and
slowed my laptop. Consider moving to a simple animation for the landing.

2) Error that my browser is not supported (next to most recent chrome), but it
worked anyway.

3) Interesting visualization, lowering color depth may improve performance
without much loss of fidelity.

4) Some easily accessible key/explanation for chunks that are whizzing around
-- whether that is a key or labels within visualization. Maybe I just didn't
dig deep enough, but having that default on or prominent to turn on will help
new users understand the visualization better.

Nice project!

------
trymas
Looks nice, though I do not get what I see. There is some correlation between
distro size and visualization size, though why some repos have tentacle
shapes, and others are blobs?

~~~
arvinsim
The shapes are primarily determined by the programming language used.

------
yoshuaw
This looks heaps pretty - sort of like my own lil zen garden of pokemon or
something

